
Show HN: An app for programmers to kill time between builds or code compilations - hemant6488
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.terminalbytes.developerhumor
======
CtrlAltEngage
What's the advantage of this over something like reddit, which has a
programmerhumor sub?

